# الصديق الحقيقي



## candy shop (23 مايو 2008)

الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الصديق الذي تكون معه , كما تكون وحدك اي هو الإنسان الذي تعتبره بمثابة النفس


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يقبل عذرك و يسامحك أذا أخطأت ويحفظ مكانك في غيابك

الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يظن بك الظن الحسن و أذا أخطأت بحقه يلتمس العذر ويقول في نفسه لعله لم يقصد


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يرعاك في مالك و أهلك و ولدك و عرضك


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يكون معك في السراء و الضراء و في الفرح و الحزن و في السعةِ و الضيق 

و في الغنى و الفقر


الصديق الحقيقي 
هو الذي يؤثرك على نفسه و يتمنى لك الخير دائما


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي ينصحك اذا راى عيبك و يشجعك اذا رأى منك الخير و يعينك على العمل الصالح


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يوسع لك في المجلس و يسبقك بالسلام اذا لقاك و يسعى في حاجتك 

اذا احتجت اليه


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يدعي لك بظهر الغيب دون ان تطلب منه ذلك


الصديق الحقيقي


هو الذي يحبك بالله و في الله دون مصلحة مادية او معنوية


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يفيدك بعمله و صلاحه و أدبه و أخلاقه


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يرفع شأنك بين الناس و تفتخر بصداقته و لا تخجل 

من مصاحبته و السير معه


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يفرح اذا احتجت اليه و يسرع لخدمتك دون مقابل


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يتمنى لك ما يتمنى لنفسه


ولذا قيل 

لكنز ليس دائما صديقا و لكن الصديق دائما كنز



أحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــائي

يسوع لي أعظم صديق في الحزن هو فرحي وفي الضيق هو سندي

وفي الضعف هو قوتي ومعيني ​


----------



## BITAR (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*

*حقا قلتى ان يسوع اعظم صديق*
*فهو موجود معنا دائما*
*فى اوقات الشدائد*
*والضيقات*
*قبل*
*الفرح *
*شكرا candy shop*​


----------



## مينا 188 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*

*اسمى معانى الصداقه هى التضحيه
اسمى معانى التضحيه هى التضحيه بالنفس
ويسوع هو افضل صديق لانه ضحى بنفسه من اجلنا 
ونحن للاسف لم نبادله نفس شــعوره لم نقدر تضحيته 
شكرا كاندى موضوع فعلا جميل *​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*



BITAR قال:


> *حقا قلتى ان يسوع اعظم صديق*
> *فهو موجود معنا دائما*
> *فى اوقات الشدائد*
> *والضيقات*
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا بيتر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*



مينا 188 قال:


> *اسمى معانى الصداقه هى التضحيه
> اسمى معانى التضحيه هى التضحيه بالنفس
> ويسوع هو افضل صديق لانه ضحى بنفسه من اجلنا
> ونحن للاسف لم نبادله نفس شــعوره لم نقدر تضحيته
> شكرا كاندى موضوع فعلا جميل *​



شكراااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل يا مينا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*



> يسوع لي أعظم صديق في الحزن هو فرحي وفي الضيق هو سندي
> 
> وفي الضعف هو قوتي ومعيني


 
حقا يسوع هو اعظم صديق لنا
ميرسي يا مشرفتنا علي موضوعك الرائع
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> حقا يسوع هو اعظم صديق لنا
> ميرسي يا مشرفتنا علي موضوعك الرائع
> وربنا يباركك​



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​



ميرسى لزوقك يا وليم​


----------



## candy shop (22 يونيو 2008)

*حب الحبيب وحب الصديق*


حب الصديق.... و عشق الحبيب!!! 




> 
>يخفق قلبك عندما ترى الحبيب..... وتشعر بالسعادة عندما تقابل الصديق! 
> 
>امام الحبيب الشتاء يبدو صيفا.....اما امام الصديق فالشتاء يصبح اجمل وأحلى 
> 
>امام الحبيب..يحمر وجهك .... اما امام الصديق فابتسامة عذبة ترتسم على شفتيك... 
> 
>عند ملاقاة الحبيب تضيع الكلمات والحروف.. ولا يمكنك قول ما تريد 
>... اما مع الصديق فيمكنك قول ما يدور في خاطرك وما يجول في ذهنك 
> 
>مع الحبيب تبدو مرتبكا متوترا ...اما مع الصديق فتكون انت نفسك بكل ما فيك وبشخصيتك الحقيقية 
> 
>عادة النظر في عيني من تحب صعب بعض الشئ .. اما عيني الصديق .. فيمكنك النظر اليهما بكل دفء وصدق 
> 
>عندما يبكي الحبيب.. تسيل الدموع في عينيك وينجرح قلبك من أجل من تحب ... ولكن مع صديق يبكي ينتهي الامر بتهدئة الاخر له وتخفيف حزنه والمه 
> 
>هل عرفت الان من تكون؟؟ حبيب ام صديق؟؟ 
> 



>مع تحياتى للحبيب والصديق


متقول​


----------



## beso0o (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب وحب الصديق*



candy shop قال:


> >عادة النظر في عيني من تحب صعب بعض الشئ .. اما عيني الصديق .. فيمكنك النظر اليهما بكل دفء وصدق
> >
> >عندما يبكي الحبيب.. تسيل الدموع في عينيك وينجرح قلبك من أجل من تحب ... ولكن مع صديق يبكي ينتهي الامر بتهدئة الاخر له وتخفيف حزنه والمه
> 
> متقول​


*:smil16:واوووو :smil16:
جميل جدا ماما تسلم ايديكى  *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حب الحبيب وحب الصديق*




> امام الحبيب الشتاء يبدو صيفا.....اما امام الصديق فالشتاء يصبح اجمل وأحلى
> >
> >امام الحبيب..يحمر وجهك .... اما امام الصديق فابتسامة عذبة ترتسم على شفتيك...
> >​



جميييييييييل جدا يا كاندى بجد رووووووعة​


----------



## ميرنا (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حب الحبيب وحب الصديق*

سيبك يا نون الصديق رائع ​


----------



## وليم تل (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حب الحبيب وحب الصديق*

شكرا كاندى 
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## just member (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حب الحبيب وحب الصديق*

*هههههههه*
*موضوع جميل اوى يا كاندى *
*انا بضحك لأنى حسيت بفرح كبير اول ما قريتة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: حب الحبيب وحب الصديق*



beso0o قال:


> *:smil16:واوووو :smil16:
> جميل جدا ماما تسلم ايديكى  *



ميرسى اوى يا بيسو

ربنا معاك​


----------



## candy shop (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حب الحبيب وحب الصديق*



marmar_maroo قال:


> جميييييييييل جدا يا كاندى بجد رووووووعة​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حب الحبيب وحب الصديق*



ميرنا قال:


> سيبك يا نون الصديق رائع ​



اكيد يا ميرنا بس الصديق الحقيقى​


----------



## candy shop (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حب الحبيب وحب الصديق*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​



ميرسى لزوقك يا وليم

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حب الحبيب وحب الصديق*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *موضوع جميل اوى يا كاندى *
> *انا بضحك لأنى حسيت بفرح كبير اول ما قريتة*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرسى ليك يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2008)

الصديق الحقيقي 

هو الصديق الذي تكون معه , كما تكون وحدك اي هو الإنسان الذي تعتبره بمثابة النفس


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يقبل عذرك و يسامحك أذا أخطأت ويحفظ مكانك في غيابك

الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يظن بك الظن الحسن و أذا أخطأت بحقه يلتمس العذر ويقول في نفسه لعله لم يقصد


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يرعاك في مالك و أهلك و ولدك و عرضك


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يكون معك في السراء و الضراء و في الفرح و الحزن و في السعةِ و الضيق 

و في الغنى و الفقر


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يؤثرك على نفسه و يتمنى لك الخير دائما


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي ينصحك اذا راى عيبك و يشجعك اذا رأى منك الخير و يعينك على العمل الصالح


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يوسع لك في المجلس و يسبقك بالسلام اذا لقاك و يسعى في حاجتك 

اذا احتجت اليه


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يدعي لك بظهر الغيب دون ان تطلب منه ذلك


الصديق الحقيقي


هو الذي يحبك بالله و في الله دون مصلحة مادية او معنوية


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يفيدك بعمله و صلاحه و أدبه و أخلاقه


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يرفع شأنك بين الناس و تفتخر بصداقته و لا تخجل 

من مصاحبته و السير معه


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يفرح اذا احتجت اليه و يسرع لخدمتك دون مقابل


الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الذي يتمنى لك ما يتمنى لنفسه


ولذا قيل 

لكنز ليس دائما صديقا و لكن الصديق دائما كنز



أحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــائي

يسوع لي أعظم صديق في الحزن هو فرحي وفي الضيق هو سندي

وفي الضعف هو قوتي ومعيني​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*



> الصديق الحقيقي
> 
> 
> هو الذي يفرح اذا احتجت اليه و يسرع لخدمتك دون مقابل
> ...


 

الله عليكي يا هابي انجل

فعلا مفيش احلي ولا اعظم من شخص الهنا الحنون يسوع المسيح
تسلم ايدك يا ست الكل
 بجد موضوع في غايه الجمال والروعه
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*

واو 
يا ريت  الاصدقاء كلهم  مثل  كلامك

هومة  بس  عند ما يحتاجونة بس 
بس  الصداقة  مفيش 

الموضوع رائع  جدا

سلام المسيح​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*

_اعظم صديق هو ربى والهى يسوع المسيح

ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*

_اعظم صديق هو ربى والهى يسوع المسيح

ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*

_اعظم صديق هو ربى والهى يسوع المسيح

ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## ICE IDG (6 يوليو 2008)

*الله كلام رائع
بشكرك بجد
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*

موضوع غاييييييييييييييييه  فى الروووووووووعه 
مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## MarMar2004 (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*

بجد موضوع في غاية الجمال وموضوع ممتاز فعلا الصديق هو نفسي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## jesus_son (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*

*فعلا هى دى معانى الصداقة الحقيقية وليست ان يكون الصديق فقط ملازما لك فترات طويلة من يومك حتى يكون صديقك

ولكن ينبغى ان تتحقق به مثل تلك الصفات حتى يكون صديق لك

وشكرا اوى يا طنط happy angel على موضوع حضرتك الرائع ده

ربنا يعوض تعب حضرتك و يبارك حياتك

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*

الصديق الحقيقي


هو الذي يحبك بالله و في الله دون مصلحة مادية او معنوية

*ميرررسى يا قمررررر على الموضوع الحلو ده وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (8 يوليو 2008)

*حقيقي مفيش غير الهنا الحنون هو الصديق الوحيد لينا *
*اشكرك هابي انجل علي الموضوع الرائع دا *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
وصفات الصديق الصدوق
مودتى​


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> الله عليكي يا هابي انجل
> 
> فعلا مفيش احلي ولا اعظم من شخص الهنا الحنون يسوع المسيح
> تسلم ايدك يا ست الكل
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حببيتى نيفين​


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*



amjad-ri قال:


> واو
> يا ريت  الاصدقاء كلهم  مثل  كلامك
> 
> هومة  بس  عند ما يحتاجونة بس
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياامجد​


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _اعظم صديق هو ربى والهى يسوع المسيح
> 
> ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​_



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يافيبى​


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2008)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> *الله كلام رائع
> بشكرك بجد
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك​​


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع غاييييييييييييييييه  فى الروووووووووعه
> مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​​


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*



marmar2004 قال:


> بجد موضوع في غاية الجمال وموضوع ممتاز فعلا الصديق هو نفسي
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يامرمر​


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*



jesus_son قال:


> *فعلا هى دى معانى الصداقة الحقيقية وليست ان يكون الصديق فقط ملازما لك فترات طويلة من يومك حتى يكون صديقك
> 
> ولكن ينبغى ان تتحقق به مثل تلك الصفات حتى يكون صديق لك
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياجميل​


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*



dona nabil قال:


> الصديق الحقيقي
> 
> 
> هو الذي يحبك بالله و في الله دون مصلحة مادية او معنوية
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يادونا​​


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *حقيقي مفيش غير الهنا الحنون هو الصديق الوحيد لينا *
> *اشكرك هابي انجل علي الموضوع الرائع دا *
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياميرو​


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> وصفات الصديق الصدوق
> مودتى​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياوليم​​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 يوليو 2008)

اكيد الصفات دي لا تتواجد في شخص علي الارض مهما كان الا في السيد المسيح له المجد

وهو الصديق الحقيقي والاب الحنون واهلنا الذي وعد انه يهتم بنا دائما

شكرا يا ملاك الفرح علي موضوعك الاكثر من رائع

ربنا يباركك


----------



## كوك (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*

موضوع جميل جدا 


وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (10 يوليو 2008)

coptic man قال:


> اكيد الصفات دي لا تتواجد في شخص علي الارض مهما كان الا في السيد المسيح له المجد
> 
> وهو الصديق الحقيقي والاب الحنون واهلنا الذي وعد انه يهتم بنا دائما
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يامينا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## happy angel (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الصديق الحقيقي*



كوك قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 نوفمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> *
> الصديق الحقيقي
> 
> هو الذي يؤثرك على نفسه و يتمنى لك الخير دائما
> ...






*كلام جميل جدااا 

بس اعتقد بقي نادر جدا ان حد يلاقي صديق كده

مرسي ليكي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Kiril (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الناس دي قليلة بس موجودة


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا ربنا من وقت للتاني بيبعت للواحد صديق او اتنين من دول بس حسب شخصية الانسان في ناس مش بتثق في حد ابدا عشان هي كدا برده و في ناس تنية بتثق في الجميع عشان برده هي كدا العملية نسبة و ملهاش قعدة معينة بس الي بيزرع خير بيحصد خير و العكس صحيح مرسي علي الموضوع القيم ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*



الصديق الحقيقي 


هو الصديق الذي تكون معه , كما تكون وحدك اي هو الإنسان الذي تعتبره بمثابة النفس
هو الذي يكون معك في السراء و الضراء و في الفرح و الحزن و في السعةِ و الضيق 
و في الغنى و الفقر
هو الذي يؤثرك على نفسه و يتمنى لك الخير دائما
هو الذي يرفع شأنك بين الناس و تفتخر بصداقته و لا تخجل 

من مصاحبته و السير معه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*ياريت نقدر نلاقى صديق حقيقى بالمواصفات الراااااااااااااااائعه دى 
اليومين دول بقى صعب نلاقى صفه واحده من دول فى صديق 
موضوع جميل يا هابى 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2008)

> يسوع لي أعظم صديق في الحزن هو فرحي وفي الضيق هو سندي



شكرا" اختhappy angel
كلام جميل جدا"
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

> *يسوع لي أعظم صديق في الحزن هو فرحي وفي الضيق هو سندي*


 
حقا من سواك يا الهي الحنون فانت لي ملجاي وصديقي 
ومعيني في وقت الضيق

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
يا احلي ملاك فرح
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك خير​


----------



## viviane tarek (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*الصديق الحثيثى
فعلا" هو زى ما كتبتى يا
هابى انجل
بس مش موجود دلوقطى
نادر جدا" وجودة
*​


----------



## viviane tarek (12 نوفمبر 2008)

> الصديق الحثيثى


*عفوا" خطاء 
الصديق الحقيقى*​


----------



## SALVATION (12 نوفمبر 2008)

_لا تتوفر كل هذا الاا فى من فدانى بدمه
موضوع جميل 
ميرسى كتييييير




​_​


----------



## happy angel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدااا
> 
> بس اعتقد بقي نادر جدا ان حد يلاقي صديق كده
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يامايكل​


----------



## happy angel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> الناس دي قليلة بس موجودة



ميرسى لمشاركاتك​


----------



## happy angel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الملك العقرب قال:


> فعلا ربنا من وقت للتاني بيبعت للواحد صديق او اتنين من دول بس حسب شخصية الانسان في ناس مش بتثق في حد ابدا عشان هي كدا برده و في ناس تنية بتثق في الجميع عشان برده هي كدا العملية نسبة و ملهاش قعدة معينة بس الي بيزرع خير بيحصد خير و العكس صحيح مرسي علي الموضوع القيم ربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياملك​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*

*>حب الصديق.... و عشق الحبيب!!! 
> 
>يخفق قلبك عندما ترى الحبيب..... وتشعر بالسعادة عندما تقابل الصديق! 
> 
>امام الحبيب الشتاء يبدو صيفا.....اما امام الصديق فالشتاء يصبح اجمل وأحلى 
> 
>امام الحبيب..يحمر وجهك .... اما امام الصديق فابتسامة عذبة ترتسم على شفتيك... 
> 
>عند ملاقاة الحبيب تضيع الكلمات والحروف.. ولا يمكنك قول ما تريد 
>... اما مع الصديق فيمكنك قول ما يدور في خاطرك وما يجول في ذهنك 
> 
>مع الحبيب تبدو مرتبكا متوترا ...اما مع الصديق فتكون انت نفسك بكل ما فيك وبشخصيتك الحقيقية 
> 
>عادة النظر في عيني من تحب صعب بعض الشئ .. اما عيني الصديق .. فيمكنك النظر اليهما بكل دفء وصدق 
> 
>عندما يبكي الحبيب.. تسيل الدموع في عينيك وينجرح قلبك من أجل من تحب ... ولكن مع صديق يبكي ينتهي الامر بتهدئة الاخر له وتخفيف حزنه والمه 
> 
>هل عرفت الان من تكون؟؟ حبيب ام صديق؟؟ 
> 
منقوووووووول*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*

موضوع جميل اووووووى يا ميرو ​


تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*

شكراااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*

_جميل ميرو
تسلم ايدك
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووره​_


----------



## fns (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*

شكرا ميرو على الموضوع الجميل والرائع
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*

*جمييل اوى الموضوع ده يا ميرو تسلم ايدك حبيبتى​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*

موضوع جميل جدا
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*

mero_engel موضوعك ورائع
شكرااااا لطرحه اختى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*

*موضوع راائع جداا

مرسي ليكي ميروو

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*

*موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا ميرو 
الرب يباركك*


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووووى يا ميرو ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسي ليك يا كوكو *

*نورتني بمرورك الجميل *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*



candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل يا قمر​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسي ليكي انتي يا كاندي علي مرورك الاجمل *
*نورتي الموضوع يا غاليه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*

جميل اوووووووووووووووووووووووى يا ميرو
تسلمى يا عسل​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميل ميرو​_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووره_​


 
*ميرسي علي تشجيعك الجميل يا توني*
*نورت صفحتي بمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*



fns قال:


> شكرا ميرو على الموضوع الجميل والرائع​


* ميرسي يا كيرو علي مروك الجمل *
*نورت الموضوع *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*



bent el3dra قال:


> *جمييل اوى الموضوع ده يا ميرو تسلم ايدك حبيبتى​*


* مرورك الاجمل يا بنت العدار *
*نورتي الموضوع يا قمر *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*



بنت الفادى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


* ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي*
*نورتي الموضوع يا بنت الفادي *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## sameh7610 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*

*موضوع رائع ميرو

انا بعتبر الاتنين مكملين لبعض

صعب الاستغناء عن احدهم​*


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*



كليمو قال:


> mero_engel موضوعك ورائع​
> شكرااااا لطرحه اختى
> 
> سلام المسيح​


* مرورك الاروع*
*ميرسي يا كليمو علي تشجيعك الدائم*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع راائع جداا​*
> 
> *مرسي ليكي ميروو*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


* مرورك الاروع مايكل *
*نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميله*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*



red rose88 قال:


> *موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا ميرو *
> *الرب يباركك*


* ريد روز ميرسي حبيبتي علي مرورك الجميل *
*نورتي صفحتي ياقمر *
*ربنا معاكي *​


----------



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*



swety koky girl قال:


> جميل اوووووووووووووووووووووووى يا ميرو​
> 
> تسلمى يا عسل​


* انتي الاجمل يا حبيبتي *
*ميرسي يا كوكي علي مروك الجميل *
*ربنا معاكي ياقمر *​


----------



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*



sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع رائع ميرو​*
> 
> *انا بعتبر الاتنين مكملين لبعض*​
> 
> *صعب الاستغناء عن احدهم*​


* فعلا كل واحد ليه جماله الخاص *
*ميرسي علي مشاركتك المميزه سامح*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## وليم تل (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*

شكرا ميرو انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## mero_engel (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا ميرو انجل
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> مودتى​


* ميرسي علي مرورك الكريم يا وليم وتشجيعك الدائم*
*نورت الموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*

*موضوعك جميييييل*
*ياغاليه*

*الله معكى *


----------



## mero_engel (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق*



twety قال:


> *موضوعك جميييييل*
> *ياغاليه*
> 
> *الله معكى *


* ميرسي حبيبتي ليكي ولمرورك الجميل*
*نورتي الموضوع يا تويتي*​


----------

